# canon pixma MP160 E5 error



## Smashee (Nov 21, 2010)

i bought a new ink cartridge and installed it, and it always shows E5. I need to print something quickly. whats wrong? please help


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi smashee welcome to tsf,

try doing what it says here
http://www.fixya.com/support/t927588-canon_pixma_mp160_e5_error


----------



## Smashee (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello.

I've been in that site. didnt help me 
I just dont want my money to be wasted.


----------

